# Check this out



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.bushmaster.com/bcs/BCWBCSR20.asp

I am excited to hear some reviews on this. It might be my next purchase after it comes out. You should check out the hole line of custome guns they are going to release soon.


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Could be interesting or could be that bushmaster should stick with what they know. I wouldn't be surprised if msrp will be around the 1500 to 2000 mark. For that why not just build a true custom rifle that's exactly what you want. 
I see that they have a sub moa guarantee at 600 yds. What is the difference between sub moa at 100 and 600 yds, sub moa is sub moa. It will probably shot much better than 1" groups at 100yds but so will many out of the box factory rifles. Sub moa guarantee isn't saying much these days for a custom rifle. 1/2" guarantee well now that would be a different story. 
Sorry to rant on get it if you like just opinion.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Bushmaster is owned by Remington or Remington is owned by Bushmaster. I can't remember which. Either way they are the same company. If you read the description, it is a model 700 action and is more than likely made in the same assembly line as all the other model 700's. Should be a quality rifle and I'm guessing won't have that high of a price tag. They are just trying to stir up business, just like they camo'ed a Bushmaster AR15 and put the Remington name on it.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you guys look at the other guns I put that one up but if you click the tab there is about 5 new guns they are producing. I have been looking for a new long range rifle for a while and bushmaster puts out some quality products but I would never buy anything without testing it first.

http://www.bushmaster.com/bcs/index.asp


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i like it :beer: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks just like a Remington, but I really want that rifle. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the PMR on there


----------

